
Ask HN: How do top thread headlines get retitled? - peterbsmith
This current top headline on HN, &quot;Ranking the Most Beloved TV Shows That Got Canceled,&quot; said something about Firefly in it&#x27;s title not more than 2 hours ago, but now it&#x27;s been renamed. How does that happen?
======
CarolineW
A non-official answer ...

It happens when the moderators decide that the title does not accurately
reflect the content, or that it is otherwise somehow better served by being
something different. Sometimes the change is contentious, sometimes the change
is undeniably better.

There is also a short (but variable) window during which the submitter can
edit a title, but that's unlikely to be the case in this instance, because to
the best of my knowledge the window is at most 2 hours.

~~~
mtmail
Yes, a moderator changed the title after it was noted by a user that the
submitted title was misleading
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12617046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12617046)

~~~
peterbsmith
Thanks guys!

